# Buffy the Vampire Slayer/Angel, by Quentin Tarantino



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm thinking of putting together a pbp Angel/Buffy game (without the signature characters, set in the present day, long after Sunnydale went boom), but I'm thinking I want to give it more of the flavor of From Dusk Till Dawn and other Quentin Tarantino films. In other words, still Southern California, still violent and over the top, but with a more manic edge and a different tone to things.

How, in your opinion, would the Buffyverse be different if Quentin Tarantino created it? Be specific. Would the types of characters be different? Would the settings be? Would combat be different? How about themes? Recurring motifs?


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Aug 29, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of putting together a pbp Angel/Buffy game (without the signature characters, set in the present day, long after Sunnydale went boom), but I'm thinking I want to give it more of the flavor of From Dusk Till Dawn and other Quentin Tarantino films. In other words, still Southern California, still violent and over the top, but with a more manic edge and a different tone to things.
> 
> How, in your opinion, would the Buffyverse be different if Quentin Tarantino created it? Be specific. Would the types of characters be different? Would the settings be? Would combat be different? How about themes? Recurring motifs?




Lots of cursing, the violence would be very bloody, fewer sex scenes, lots of katana's, the bible misquoted, and more talk about comic books.


----------



## Villano (Aug 30, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of putting together a pbp Angel/Buffy game (without the signature characters, set in the present day, long after Sunnydale went boom), but I'm thinking I want to give it more of the flavor of From Dusk Till Dawn and other Quentin Tarantino films. In other words, still Southern California, still violent and over the top, but with a more manic edge and a different tone to things.
> 
> How, in your opinion, would the Buffyverse be different if Quentin Tarantino created it? Be specific. Would the types of characters be different? Would the settings be? Would combat be different? How about themes? Recurring motifs?




If you want to run a Buffy game like Tarantino, just watch a whole bunch of 70s exploitation films from Italy and Japan (plus a few odd ones from other parts of the world), and lift 90% of the characters and plots.


----------



## Vigilance (Aug 30, 2006)

Also, there would be a lot more cops getting their ears cut off in the Buffy-verse if Quentin ran it 

Chuck


----------



## trancejeremy (Aug 30, 2006)

Everything would be ripped off from Hong Kong movies...


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 30, 2006)

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> Everything would be ripped off from Hong Kong movies...



Which raises the question: Are there any Hong Kong vampire movies readily available in the US (like from Netflix)?


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Aug 30, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Which raises the question: Are there any Hong Kong vampire movies readily available in the US (like from Netflix)?




It's not Hong Kong, but Versus is sort of a vampire movie. In a way.


----------



## Villano (Aug 30, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> Which raises the question: Are there any Hong Kong vampire movies readily available in the US (like from Netflix)?




Mr. Vampire (and it's sequels).  And Legend Of The 7 Golden Vampires, if you want a British/Hong Kong co-production.

There are also a bunch of terrible movies, like Robo Vampire and Dragon Against Vampire.

EDIT:  There's also a movie by Tsui Hark (although I don't know if he directed or just produced) called Vampire Hunters.  IMO, it isn't very good.  

If you can only watch one, Mr. Vampire is the best bet.


----------



## Darth Shoju (Aug 30, 2006)

trancejeremy said:
			
		

> Everything would be ripped off from Hong Kong movies...




Which Hong Kong movies were _Pulp Fiction_, _Resevoir Dogs_ and _True Romance_ ripped off from?

To steer back on topic, it might be worth noting that From Dusk Till Dawn was directed by Robert Rodriguez and Tarantino did the screenplay. However, everything up to the *ahem*...bar...was very Tarantino-like. At the bar, when the vampires start coming out of the woodwork, that is very Rodriguez-like. I think Rodriguez's style would translate quite similarily to Joss Whedon's, in that they seem to have a similar sense of humor (although Whedon's seems more dry and ironic). If Buffy/Angel were directed by Robert Rodriguez they would likely take place in or near Mexico (not that he does that in all his movies, but quite a few at any rate). 

However, if they were Tarantino productions I'd say that they'd probably feature a little less action and more dialogue (though probably not much of a difference). I'm trying to think of Tarantino's work on CSI and Alias for how he would handle TV. I think he would probably emphasise the martial-arts and character interactions and possibly downplay the supernatural elements. However, I could see him playing up the philosophical/theological aspects of the shows. 

If you're looking for a synthesis of Rodriguez/Tarantino a la Dusk till Dawn I'd say ramp up the violence, gore and cursing. Make sure the characters are really well fleshed out and believably flawed (although this isn't that different from Whedon's work to my knowledge). I think Tarantino's influence would also produce some fairly introspective characters.

Sorry that was so long. I'm a fan of Tarantino, Rodriguez and Whedon (although more for Firefly, I haven't seen a lot of Buffy/Angel) so I think this is a cool concept. Good luck!


----------



## Villano (Aug 30, 2006)

Darth Shoju said:
			
		

> Which Hong Kong movies were _Pulp Fiction_, _Resevoir Dogs_ and _True Romance_ ripped off from?




Resevoir Dogs is a rip-off of Ringo Lam's _City On Fire_.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 30, 2006)

Villano said:
			
		

> Resevoir Dogs is a rip-off of Ringo Lam's _City On Fire_.



How about From Dusk Till Dawn (the movie that inspired this idea)?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Aug 30, 2006)

Darth Shoju said:
			
		

> Sorry that was so long. I'm a fan of Tarantino, Rodriguez and Whedon (although more for Firefly, I haven't seen a lot of Buffy/Angel) so I think this is a cool concept. Good luck!



Thanks, it seems like a good fit.

I'm thinking I might cast someone as the character played by Quentin Tarantino, with the Big Chin or the Very Big Chin quality from the Army of Darkness game.


----------



## Rackhir (Aug 30, 2006)

Vampire Effect is a decent HK movie about vampire hunters. The "Effect" of the title refers to this pill or something that the hunters take to give them the oomph to be able to take on the Vampire. The catch being that if you don't take the antidote with in 90 min or something, you turn into a blood crazed vampire yourself. A mechanic with some interesting possibilities for an RPG.

They have also translated some of the Vampire Hunter D novels, the ones that the classic anime movie is based on as well as the more recent OVA. There's some very cool ideas and characters in those. 

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_i...=i:aps,k:vampire hunter D,i:stripbooks&page=1


----------



## Darth Shoju (Aug 30, 2006)

Villano said:
			
		

> Resevoir Dogs is a rip-off of Ringo Lam's _City On Fire_.




Thanks for the input but I think that is opening up a rather large can of worms that will further deviate this thread from its point. If you want to open up another thread to debate the merits of this assertation then I'll be happy to participate. However, since I haven't seen City on Fire I won't  have much to contribute. Perhaps after I have looked into renting it. 

Thanks!


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 30, 2006)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> Lots of cursing, the violence would be very bloody, fewer sex scenes, lots of katana's, the bible misquoted, and more talk about comic books.



Plus we cast Uma Thurman as Buffy.


----------



## Darth Shoju (Aug 30, 2006)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Plus we cast Uma Thurman as Buffy.




LOL thus taking Buffy's stature from 5'3" to 6'0 ?


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 30, 2006)

Sure! Why the hell not! Uma has proven to be WAY more kick ass than Buffy ever was. Kill Bill man made her like...damn sexy bad ass!


----------



## glass (Aug 30, 2006)

Anyone else disapointed that this thread turned out to be a hypothetical?


glass.


----------



## Wayside (Aug 30, 2006)

Rackhir said:
			
		

> Vampire Effect is a decent HK movie about vampire hunters. The "Effect" of the title refers to this pill or something that the hunters take to give them the oomph to be able to take on the Vampire. The catch being that if you don't take the antidote with in 90 min or something, you turn into a blood crazed vampire yourself. A mechanic with some interesting possibilities for an RPG.



Seconded. It has some cool special effects too.


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Aug 30, 2006)

glass said:
			
		

> Anyone else disapointed that this thread turned out to be a hypothetical?




To the contrary.


----------



## glass (Aug 30, 2006)

Flyspeck23 said:
			
		

> glass said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You mean, you were relieved?


glass.


----------



## Villano (Aug 30, 2006)

Darth Shoju said:
			
		

> Thanks for the input but I think that is opening up a rather large can of worms that will further deviate this thread from its point. If you want to open up another thread to debate the merits of this assertation then I'll be happy to participate. However, since I haven't seen City on Fire I won't  have much to contribute. Perhaps after I have looked into renting it.
> 
> Thanks!




I was simply responding to the question you posed.  I don't care enough about Tarantino to start a thread about him. You can find out about any comparisons with a quick search of the net.   

Resevoir Dogs is actually a better made film than City On Fire, btw.


----------



## Darth Shoju (Aug 30, 2006)

Villano said:
			
		

> I was simply responding to the question you posed.  I don't care enough about Tarantino to start a thread about him. You can find out about any comparisons with a quick search of the net.
> 
> Resevoir Dogs is actually a better made film than City On Fire, btw.




Yeah it was my fault for posing the question in the first place. Afterwards I felt bad about taking the thread OT so I suggested the alternate thread. Thanks for the heads up, I'll be checking out City on Fire since I do enjoy HK action and now I'm curious.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 30, 2006)

Eh I'm only slightly dissappointed since I want Uma Thurman as Buffy, a tad more than SMG. But *shrugs* there you are.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Aug 31, 2006)

Darth Shoju said:
			
		

> However, if they were Tarantino productions I'd say that they'd probably feature a little less action and more dialogue (though probably not much of a difference). y knowledge).




While I'd largely agree, I'd just have to say that the Bride in Kill Bill v.1 (and the action sequences therein) could give a good idea of how he'd play Buffy. Buffy would probably be a very darker character than in the series (even than season 6).


----------



## Darth Shoju (Aug 31, 2006)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> While I'd largely agree, I'd just have to say that the Bride in Kill Bill v.1 (and the action sequences therein) could give a good idea of how he'd play Buffy. Buffy would probably be a very darker character than in the series (even than season 6).




I'd have to agree. I think my post was a little contradictory in places. Ultimately I think there would be even more emphasis on the martial arts (not necessarily more action sequences, but I think the martial-arts would be more fleshed out...but I'm not a Buffyverse expert) and it would be more violent and, as you say, darker.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 31, 2006)

Which is just the way I'd love to see Buffy. More dark and way more ass kicking. Sort of like Angel only less...talky.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Aug 31, 2006)

Just had a thought for you, Whizbang, while we were on the topic of dark and Tarantino. The whole "vampirism as addiction" motif that popped up in Buffy periodically (season one with the vampire wannabes, season 4 with Riley and the bloodsuckers, and even occasionally with Angel and Spike and their hunger)- I could see that angle becoming a lot more prominent in a Tarantino-esque version of Buffy/Angel. I'm not sure what made me think of that offhand- I guess I'm thinking of some of the themes in True Romance, mainly.


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Aug 31, 2006)

glass said:
			
		

> You mean, you were relieved?




Indeed.




			
				Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> While I'd largely agree, I'd just have to say that the Bride in Kill Bill v.1 (and the action sequences therein) could give a good idea of how he'd play Buffy. Buffy would probably be a very darker character than in the series (even than season 6).




Season 6 was IMHO more depressing than dark. I'm not seeing a Tarantino-inspired campaign go _there_ - or _any_ campaign...




			
				Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> Just had a thought for you, Whizbang, while we were on the topic of dark and Tarantino. The whole "vampirism as addiction" motif that popped up in Buffy periodically (season one with the vampire wannabes, season 4 with Riley and the bloodsuckers, and even occasionally with Angel and Spike and their hunger)- I could see that angle becoming a lot more prominent in a Tarantino-esque version of Buffy/Angel. I'm not sure what made me think of that offhand- I guess I'm thinking of some of the themes in True Romance, mainly.




That'd be a very good starting point. 

OTOH, Tarantino would probably make it a tad bit too "cool" to be such an addicted vampire.


----------



## takyris (Aug 31, 2006)

(zoom in on Spike and Angel taking on a warehouse full of vamps)

Angel: So, Mexico, huh? What's that like?

Spike: Different.

Angel: (vamp dives at him, and he sidesteps and stakes him) Different how?

Spike: Well, bear in mind that this is all colored by me getting dumped by Dru, so, you know...

Angel: No, no, I'm with you.

Spike: It's hot, for one thing. (ducks under a vamp with a baseball bat, breaks the bat in half with an elbow, then stakes the vamp with the jagged end of the bat)

Angel: Right. Closer to the equator.

Spike: No, I mean the blood. The blood is hot.

(a half-dozen vamps leap out from the shadows, and Spike and Angel fight back to back)

Angel: Picante or caliente? (blocks one guy, knocks him back with kick to the chest, takes a punch from the third)

Spike: (one vamp grabs him, and he does the leap-up double-kick on the other two) What?

Angel: Hot-hot or spicy-hot?

Spike: (elbows the guy grabbing him, spins, rapid neck-snap that decapitates the vamp) I know what it means. Just didn't think Irish boy would be in the know.

Angel: You live in L.A. for five years, you pick up a few things. (whips out a pair of stakes, double lunge to take out two of his guys)

Spike: Spicy-hot. Had to take little nips at a time, or it'd get too hot to keep drinking. (throws one guy into another guy, picks up a discarded sword, swings once to decapitate both)

Angel: Wonder if you could add it to pig blood, spice it up a little.

Vamp in front of Angel: Pig's a filthy anima-- (Angel stakes him)

Angel: What about those beautiful women from... where's the place where Darla met those Inca mummies?

Spike: Lima.

Angel: Right. (spins his stakes, pockets them) What do their women taste like?

Spike: I don't know. (picks up discarded sunglasses from dusted vamp, slides them on) I didn't go to Peru.


----------



## Nightfall (Aug 31, 2006)

Tak!  LOL! that was priceless.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 1, 2006)

I really like the HK vampire drug idea and I'd certainly want to incorporate addiction as a metaphor, both for vampires and magic-users. Taking a cue from the Blade TV series, I might have good guy vampires on a sort of "methadone" alternative but still always feeling their hunger.

Guns would also be big -- as they are in Tarantino's stuff -- but since Eden's Buffy/Angelverse already says that guns don't hurt vampires much, there'd be plenty of reason for samurai sword-wielding demon assassins.

I'd likely also have a vampire crime boss in the True Romance mode and, of course, there would have to be a McGuffin in a briefcase.

Still fleshing out the idea, but good stuff here, guys, thanks.


----------



## Darth Shoju (Sep 1, 2006)

Nightfall said:
			
		

> Tak!  LOL! that was priceless.




LOL yeah that was great.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Sep 1, 2006)

Andrew and Jonathan cleaning out a messy car from where Andrew accidently killed a demon they were transporting...

Jonathan: This is vile! Man, I am never going to forgive you for this.

Andrew: I said I was sorry. And I think its very Jedi to forgive...

Jonathan: An't no Jedi about it! No go* d*** Jedi was ever back here having to pick up little pieces of skull and tenticle an acount a' your dumd a**.

Andrew: I've already said, like a hundred times, that the laser gun went off and anyways it not my fault his entire body exploded like that. You really need to back off from me, 'cause you're hurting my feelings. And I'm like, a rocket, you know... and the needles are getting red.

Jonathan: Oh, you're in the red. Well, let me tell you a**-monkey, I'm the Death Star about the blow up Alderaan, I'm the Ark opened and about the melt every f***ing Nazi alive, I'm a warp core breaching mother f***er, mother f***er! In fact, why the hell am I in the back! Get the hell out of the hover car, were trading!

(beat)

Andrew: Well, at leats we know who shot first...

Jonathan: Shut the hell up!


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 3, 2006)

LOL!  Not bad Grumpy but I liked Tak's better. Though it was close.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Sep 3, 2006)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> Andrew and Jonathan cleaning out a messy car from where Andrew accidently killed a demon they were transporting...
> 
> Jonathan: This is vile! Man, I am never going to forgive you for this.
> 
> ...



I tend to think this is more Whedon redoing Tarantinos stuff than Tarantino doing Whedon's stuff but it's still fun .


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 3, 2006)

That was my thought too Mustrum. I mean it's close to it but it feels more like what you said, Joss doing Quentien's stuff.


----------



## Stormborn (Sep 5, 2006)

Whizbang,

A Tarantino Buffyverse RPG would have:

- The main characters/PCs are more anithero than hero.  Their motivations should remain essentially selfish. Sure they might save the world, but only becuase thats where they keep their stuff and not for any noble reasons. I think in that regard Gunn before he joined up with Angel would be appropriate as a starting point, then rewritten in a more realistic light.  Consider Gunn as part of an ultraviolent LA street gang.  He discovers that vampires are real.  How does he react?  He sees them as another rival gang and uses the same techniques he has used before on other rival gangs, violence and intimidation.  That does not, however, mean that he would stop running protection rackets, drugs, or other activities typical of LA gangs. For a post-BtVS game in which Chosen have awakened all over the world consider a girl who was abused, lived on the street, or worked as a prostiture/porn star.  Faith when she worked for the Mayor.  Giles when he was still called "Ripper."  Wesly at his darkest.  These are characters that, with a splash more ultraviolence and darkness, could be appropriate modles for the Tarantino BUffyverse. 

- Gun play could be developed into somethign that works.  While as you note it has been established that guns don't really hurt vampires that might only apply to ordinary guns wielded by ordinary people.  Perhaps their are secret Gun Katas (based perhaps on chakras where the demonic energy resides in the vampire such as the throat, the heart, the base of the spine, etc) to make them effective against mystical opponents, or way of carving rune bullets.  I can see a Tarantino Gun Monk covered in runic tattoos that go all the way down his arm and down the barrell of his gun standing quiety waiting for the vampire to get close and then putting a single bullet between its eyes.  The dusting effect spreading while its comrades look on in horror.  

- Play up mystical drug running, gang wars, black market mystical weapons, human and demon slavery, and vampiric snuff films and demonic porn.  Rather than just something that the bad guys might do this should be the world that the PCs live in.  

On a side note, I have often wondered what place angles (divine servants, not broody-boy) had in the Buffyverse.  Depicting them as amoral, violent, cops only conserned with the letter of the law, or at least the appearance there of, might fit in with the overall theme.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Sep 6, 2006)

I've wondered about the glaring absence of angels, etc., myself, especially considering Angel's named after them. I suspect the networks didn't want Whedon getting anywhere near them.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Sep 6, 2006)

Whizbang Dustyboots said:
			
		

> I've wondered about the glaring absence of angels, etc., myself, especially considering Angel's named after them. I suspect the networks didn't want Whedon getting anywhere near them.




The closest they ever really came were "The Powers That Be" and their agents, who always seemed to be largely hands off. I suspect that any Angels would be similarly standoffish about things.


----------

